# Is my Truffels a grulla?



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I dont know just chiming in to say GORGEOUS!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks to me like a silver grullo, but I could be wrong, she'd look fantastic with a roached mane like a fjord :3


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like she could be, she's very pretty. It would be a shame to roach that beautiful mane, I hope that you don't!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

It is nice and long, but I've seen some cool designs with manes like that
like:









and:


----------



## equinluvr (Sep 10, 2011)

Those roached manes are very creative. However Truffels only has the frosting on the top. She is much darker underneath her mane. Don't worry Remali I have no plans of roaching her mane.

If she id grullo that would mean she carries a dilute gene right?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Grulla is a black horse with a dun gene, which is a dilute yes. However, when most people use the word "dilute" they are usually referring to cream not dun. So while you are very correct in saying that she is a dilute, most people will misinterpret what you mean lol.

She definite is black based with dun, so definitely grulla. What does her tail look like?


----------



## equinluvr (Sep 10, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Grulla is a black horse with a dun gene, which is a dilute yes. However, when most people use the word "dilute" they are usually referring to cream not dun. So while you are very correct in saying that she is a dilute, most people will misinterpret what you mean lol.
> 
> She definite is black based with dun, so definitely grulla. What does her tail look like?


Her tail is very simular to her mane. Starts off w/ frosting and goes darker underneath. However her dorsal stripe continues down into the head of her tail and shows. 

Can see some of her tail here.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah id say silver, but I'm not the most experienced.. lol.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

PunksTank said:


> Looks to me like a silver grullo, but I could be wrong, she'd look fantastic with a roached mane like a fjord :3





Ponies said:


> Yeah id say silver, but I'm not the most experienced.. lol.


Nuuuu! While many grullos are a silvery _shade_ of gray, saying they are a silver grullo implies that they are black + dun + silver. This mare is just plain grulla, which is a gorgeous color on its own. Note that her mane differs from the ones below because her light hairs are very heavy frosting rather than silver changing the color.

These are actual silver grullos


----------



## Chief101 (Sep 23, 2012)

Silver dapple/grulla


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Cheif101, did you not read the post before yours?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Chief101 said:


> Silver dapple/grulla


In addition to my post right before yours, silver dapple and grulla are two different colors. Silver dapple is black + silver. Grulla/o is black + dun.


----------

